# Experimental radial engine



## dave-in-england (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all,

Another experimental engine !


I have put together a video of my design of a small,  three cylinder two stroke radial engine.
As simple as I could make it !

It is not a large engine.
For scale, the outer casing is 240 mm diameter and 160mm long.
The pistons are 20mm diameter, length of stroke 30mm, the crank is 40 diameter and 6mm thick.

Someone may like to have a go at building it !
Drawings are in .pdf and pictures in .jpg  over at davyarcher.com/radial

I have not included any water cooling system in this initial design, because I know that
there will most probably need to be some changes to the main cylinder.

Two stroke engines are particularly fussy about the exact positioning of their inlet and exhaust ports.

In this engine I have made the ports as simple plain grooves cut directly into the faces of the cylinder block.
But ... the widths of the grooves may need to be changed, the depth and their relative height and spacing may need to be adjusted.

The shape of the pistons will also affect the port spacings and the gas flow.

That's the experimental bit  !

The main body of the flywheel is plain steel, 130 diameter and 20mm thick, it has a mass of 2.3 Kg, so it should keep the engine turning over smoothly !

Ignition points and condenser are standard common Austin / Morris / MG car parts.


The front housing is the crankcase, when the pistons move towards the centre on the compression stroke, they create a slight vacuum and air and fuel mix is drawn into the housing space through the carburettor body.

When the pistons return, the air pressure closes off a light plastic disk valve at the front of the carburettor housing.
This pressurised air and fuel mix enters the inlet port and flushes out the old combusted gases through the exhaust port before the piston closes the ports.


Comments please  !  :hDe:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6gsqcT3KA0[/ame]


----------

